# Did Anyone Compose More Piano Concertos than Mozart?



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm just curious if anyone (particularly from the Classical Era on) wrote more Piano Concertos than Mozart? I had never really thought about it before... 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_piano_and_orchestra
According to wikipedia it seems no other composer comes close  Of course it's wikipedia...but has links to other sites


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

CPE Bach, but those are "keyboard" or "harpsichord" concertos (roughly 85, depending on what one accepts) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Carl_Philipp_Emanuel_Bach#Concertos


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I've alerady mentioned him in another thread, but I suppose it won't hurt to mention him here as well:






This guy had 36+ piano concertos, but AFAIK this one is the only one that has been recorded. Some of his piano music can be heard (as fragments) here: http://www.edoardotorbianelli.it/d11_steffan.html


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mozart is supreme with the piano concerto: in terms of quality *and* quantity. Proof of genius.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Mozart is supreme with the piano concerto: in terms of quality *and* quantity. Proof of genius.


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Mozart is supreme with the piano concerto: in terms of quality *and* quantity. Proof of genius.


They are at least among the more bearable.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I've just been reminded by a friend of another concerto composer - Ernst Wilhelm Wolf. His oeuvre once included at least 25 concertos, and possibly more - we'll likely never know, as many are lost today, and the remaining ones aren't studied or recorded. The only recording I'm aware of was made by Christine Schornsheim for her impressive "Concertos" box. You can hear it on Youtube, too:






To get a sample of how expressive Wolf's keyboard writing could be you should listen to Simmonds' excellent disc, a sample from which is available here: http://www.paulsimmonds.com/audio/wolfsonata.m3u (if the link doesn't work, try clicking on the "mp3" link for the Wolf disc here: http://www.paulsimmonds.com/recordings.php)


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Jan Ladislav Dussek (aka Dusik) composed as many as 17 if you count the 2-Piano Concerto and 2 that are dubious as coming from him.


----------

